
Why do we ignore 'real-time' results from Google search? - icey
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/blog/2010/mar/09/google-eye-tracking-twitter-real-time-search
======
vannevar
For the fairly obvious reason that tweets and the like are virtually content-
free. Anything they have to say about a subject you're searching for, you
already know. It's like doing a keyword search to find keywords.

